# Electronics



## Ferriswheel (May 19, 2020)

I have a number pieces of audio equipment and music equipment and I am wondering if it makes sense to import them when I make my move to Portugal. I know that Europe uses 220 volt. I have read conflicting info about converters. Should I sell and then buy once in country or should pack them up? Thanks for all replies.


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

What country are you coming from, or more to the point what voltage is your existing equipment designed to handle?


----------



## Ferriswheel (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for replying to a question that does not have all the info. My apologies! I am coming from Canada and to my knowledge, all equipment is 110 volts, with no 220 capability. There is conflicting info out there. Rick Steves says just purchase converters, but others say said converters are bulky and expensive.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you are just going to use "stereo" type equipment then they are relatively low power and the convertor is AC to AC so a straightforward transformer and it can be a plastic box maybe 10 cm x 10 cm by 15 cm with a single 240vAC plug one side and 120vAC socket the other so just immitates a wall socket. It you go to high power stuff like electric chainsaws or kettles then the usual industrial isolation transformer is a heavy yellow box of this type (if link works). So they are both right. There are also converters wtth multiway (8 socket) outputs if you have a studio like set up. If your stuff is important to you then there's ways of using it but then there's shipping/importation to consider.
RS PRO, 4kVA Portable Isolation Transformer, 230V ac, 2 x 16A | RS Components


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Ferriswheel said:


> I have a number pieces of audio equipment and music equipment and I am wondering if it makes sense to import them when I make my move to Portugal. I know that Europe uses 220 volt. I have read conflicting info about converters. Should I sell and then buy once in country or should pack them up? Thanks for all replies.


Hi, guess it depends on what value is your stuff. Is it mainstream stuff like a simple organ or amp sell it.
A Hammond B3 I would never sell or expensive electronics like mixer or whatever. Even Audio set like old Sansui amps or other vintage bulb electronics.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Tellus said:


> Hi, guess it depends on what value is your stuff. Is it mainstream stuff like a simple organ or amp sell it.
> A Hammond B3 I would never sell or expensive electronics like mixer or whatever. Even Audio set like old Sansui amps or other vintage bulb electronics.


I'd disagree, everything depends on your emotional attachment to your stuff, get rid of stuff irrespective of it's financial value, a roomful of expensive junk which you don't value is pointless. That second hand guitar your uncle taught you to play (badly) at 7 and you used to busk with, and shows the scars of living, is priceless.


----------



## Ron_E (Jun 14, 2021)

We are looking at moving to Portugal, and I would like to share my experience of our move to Mexico from the USA. When we moved to Mexico...I was told to sell almost everything and buy it again when we get there. Big mistake! 4 years later I still have not been able to afford to replace all my audio and video equipment due to the lack of high end audio/video equipment in Mexico, and having to import everything and pay a 17% duty on everything we import. I have also read in some audio forums of people living in Europe that wanted some Klipsch speakers(as an example). It was 3 times the price of purchasing them in the USA after shipping, an duty. This may not seem like much, but when you are talking of a speaker that is several thousand dollars and it goes to 6k per speaker...you can see why I intend to keep my equipment this time when we move...even if it cost me $10k just to pay for my audio/video equipment to be moved.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_E (Jun 14, 2021)

Ferriswheel said:


> I have a number pieces of audio equipment and music equipment and I am wondering if it makes sense to import them when I make my move to Portugal. I know that Europe uses 220 volt. I have read conflicting info about converters. Should I sell and then buy once in country or should pack them up? Thanks for all replies.


I would check your owners manuals as a lot of audio/video equipment will internally convert voltage and run on 60hz or 50hz.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------

